# تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج 
عليكِ ان تكوني :​
قبل الزواج :​

1- خطيبة 

2- صديقة 

3- رفيقة 

4- حبيبة 

5- مخلصة 

6- وفية 

7- عفيفة 

8- شريفة 

9- صادقة 

10- خلوقة 

11- دلوعة 

12- غنوجة 

13- ولو ما عندك مشكلة يمشي الحال

بعد الزواج ... 

14- زوجة 

15- حبيبة 

16- أم 

17- أخت 

18- عاملة 

19- مُدرسة 

20- طباخة درجة اولى 

21- مربية 

22- مدبرة منزل 

23- موجهة 

24- حاضنة 

25- ممرضة 

26- طبيبة عامة 

27- مهندسة ديكور 

28- محترفة (...) 

29- متخصصة طب اطفال 

30- متخصصة في علم تفسير مزاج الأزواج 

31- ذكية 

32- عطوفة 

33- حنونة 

34- صبورة 

35- يعتمد عليها 

36- مطيعة 

37- نظيفة 

38- جميلة 

39- جذابة 

40- نشيطة 

41- رياضية 

42- تثني على الرجولة دائماً 

43- أمينة 

44- غير متطلبة 

45- مقتصدة 

46- لبقة 

47- منصتة 

48- قليلة الحديث 

49- محدودة الصديقات 

50- كاتمة أسرار 

51 - تحبين ما يحب 

52 - تكرهين ما يكره 

53 - قليلة السؤال .. وقارءة أفكار في نفس الوقت 


بدون أن تنسي أن :​


54- أن يكون هندامك مرتب في كل لحظه حتى في لحظات النوم 

55- أن تثني على رجولتة بين لحظه وأخرى 

56- أن تثني على كرمه وتقولين ( الله يزيد رزقك) 

57- أن تكوني في أستقبالة عند الدخول وعند الخروج من المنزل 

58- أن تعدي وجبات الطعام في أوقاتها 

59- أن تستأذني عند الخروج وعند الدخول 

60- قليلة التطلعات


وبنفس الوقت يجب عليك ايضاً أن :​
61 - تكوني على أهبة الأستعداد لأعداد مائدة لعشرين شخص في اي لحظه 

62- أن تجعلي المنزل مكان هدوء خلال عشر دقائق ولو أضطررتي لرش الأطفال بمبيد حشري 

63- أن تكوني أنتي وأطفالك السبعة على أهبة الأستعداد خلال دقيقتان في حال خطر على بالة بشكل مفاجأ طلعه لشمة هوا مع العائلة 

64- إذا تحبين يومك يعدي على خير.. لا تسألي فين رايح ومنين جاي 

65- أن لا تطالبية بالذهاب الى السوق أو بيوم ترفية خاص بك شخصياً من دون الأولاد 



والضرورى جدا والهام:​
66- عليكى بعد عناء يوم طويل من عمل وطبخ ونفخ وتنظيف وتدريس وترفيه وتحميم وتنويم ( وكلة كوم وقصة ما قبل النوم كوم ) وأستقبال الضيوف والأهل والأقارب (هاذا اذا ما كان عندك جارة لزقة )عليكي أن تكوني نشيطة مرحة دمك خفيف .. مبتسمة بكامل حيوتك 

والله يستر من أين ستهب الرياح .. هل ستكون شمالية مصحوبة بعواصف ورعود 

أم ستكون غربية باردة تلاطف نسماتها أحاسيسك وكأن يومك قد بدأ من هذة الحظة 

( من تجد نفسها قادره على تنفيذ التعليمات ترد على الموضوع )

مودتى​


----------



## vetaa (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

ههههههههههههههههه
علشان كده انا بقى مش برغب خالص
اللى بقى تتفضل....
ههههههههههههه

وكمان يا استاذ وليم الرحمة شوية
يعنى هى مطلوب منها كل دة
طيب والاستاذ المبجل اللى هترتبك بية
مش مطلوب منة برضة
ولا انت مش معايا 

موضوع بجد جميل
بس اللى يقدر ينفذة بقى هيكون اجمل


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

دى حجة البليد
فيتا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وطبعا الاستاذ المبجل علية العبأ الاكبر
وهو متابعة تنفيذ التعليمات بدقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

_سلام الرب يسوع
عرفت بقي يا وليم افندي ان البنت احسن من الولد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه وده تاني اعتراف
 ان شاء الله نقدر ديما احنا قدها وقدود هي ديه الست انت بقي عليك ايه
بنك تجيب فلوس وخلاص 
بس انت كمان مقولتش انها ممكن تكون بتشتغل 
ها الاعتراف بالحق فضيله  
بس ده ميمنعش ان الرجاله برضه متقدرش المراه
بس موضوع جميل _


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

18- عاملة 
معلش فونتالولو
البند دة تاة منك يا متر
وفين الاعتراف دة هى بالعافية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ارووجة (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

*كله علينا نحنا... والزوووووووج شووو عليه ممكن تقول؟؟!!!


انا بتفق على اغلبية كلامك  
ونحنا تربينا على هيك وتعلمنا  شو نعمل وكيف نتصرف
طبعا اهلنا ماقلتلناش كوني كده وكده لما تتجوزي...لآ طبعا...مع مرور الايام ومع ترباية الاهل والاجواء الانسان بيكوّن شخصيته وكيف يكون وشو تصرفاته...
وطبعا رح اطبق الكلام ازا كان هو فعلا بيســـتاهل وبيحـــبني بــكل صــدق  وبيتصرف معايا بكل احترام ومحبة ومتفهّم...*


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

بصراحة ارووجة
لو كنتى من النوع اللى يقدر ينفذ هذة التعليمات
تبقى جوهرة نادر الحصول عليها
انا شخصيا لو كنت بنت يبقى بيت ابويا اولى بية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## vetaa (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> دى حجة البليد
> فيتا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وطبعا الاستاذ المبجل علية العبأ الاكبر
> ...



لا صدقنى
انتو بس اللى مش بتحسو بقيمة (المرأة)
غير لما تضيع منكم :smile02

وبعدين انت اكيد متاكد
من ان البنت هى اللى عليها العبء الاكبر
بلاش مكابرة بقى:nunu0000:


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*




> ( من تجد نفسها قادره على تنفيذ التعليمات ترد على الموضوع )


 
انا مستعده انفذ كل التعليمات دي
بشرط واحد وبسيط انه يقدر كل دا
ومش هاطلب منه اي شئ تاني غير كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يا زعيمنا علي كل التعب دا
بس من حقه علي ان انفذ
ومن حقي انه يقدران تعبي دا من اجله​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

ميرسى يا زعيمنا على الموضوع الجميل ده


بس ممكن اقول حاجه
من وجهه نظرى


لو انت جبت قطه صغيره
و عاملتها برفق و بحنان
هل ممكن فى يوم تضايقك
طبعا لا
لانك بدات اولا

هى دى بقى الحكايه
الست بتحب الطرف الاخر يكون محسسها انها كيان
له احترامه و شخصيتها
و يعاملها كمان برفق و حنان
و يحسسها انه عارف و حاسس بكل اللى بتعمله
و كمان مقدر تعبها
ساعتها يا زعيمنا العزيز
هتلاقى كل الشرط دى
متوفره
بند
بند
هههههههههههههههه
و اسفه على الاطاله

ربنا يباركك
و كل سنه و انت طيب
عيد قيامه سعيد

امضاء عضوه حزب الغلاسه​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



vetaa قال:


> لا صدقنى
> انتو بس اللى مش بتحسو بقيمة (المرأة)
> غير لما تضيع منكم :smile02
> 
> ...


اصدقك اية فيتا
فى راجل عاقل فى الدنيا يصدق امرأة 
هو احنا ما استوعبناش الدرس من جدو ادم
صدق حوا والنتيجة انطردوا من الجنة ودة بقى حالنا
ومعلش دى حتة لزوم الغلاسة
وبطلى تلعبى بالشومة لا تتهورى وتتعورى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا مستعده انفذ كل التعليمات دي
> بشرط واحد وبسيط انه يقدر كل دا
> ومش هاطلب منه اي شئ تاني غير كدا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


صباح الخير بالليل
نيفين رمزى
تعليمات اية اللى مستعدة تنفذيها 
قال واية شرط انة يقدر بزمتك لو هو بيعرف يقدر
او انسان من اصلة حا يطلب كل دة
دة ديتة شلوط من سعادتى يفوقة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
وافادتك اللى كلها سرح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودى بس حتة غلاسة صغنونة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## vetaa (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> اصدقك اية فيتا
> فى راجل عاقل فى الدنيا يصدق امرأة
> هو احنا ما استوعبناش الدرس من جدو ادم
> صدق حوا والنتيجة انطردوا من الجنة ودة بقى حالنا
> ...



بالحق نطقت
مفيش راجل عاقل فى الدنيا
هههههههههههه

اممممم
لا متقلقش عليا
بعرف استخدمها كويسسس:act23:
وبرضة الموضوع عجبنى
بس فين دوركم انتو 
ولا خلاص نسيتة:thnk0001:


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

نيفين ثروت 
عجبتنى حدوتة القطة نو نو
وكنتى ماشية حلو اية اللى خلاكى عملتى زى توأمك
وحا تنفذى بند بند هو دة اللى اتعلمتوة فى حزب الغلاسة
امال سبتوا اية لحزب السلطة
فى حزبنا البنت زى الولد مش كمالة عدد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
وشوية غلاسة عشان تصحوا معايا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



vetaa قال:


> بالحق نطقت
> مفيش راجل عاقل فى الدنيا
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيتا
اوام حورتى الكلام يا بنت طنتو حوا
صحيح هى عادتكم ولا حا تشتروها
اما دورنا انا قلتة نتابع تنفيذكم للتعليمات
واذا لم يتم التنفيذ الفلكة التوماتيكى تشتغل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   :act19:


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

احنا صاحين يا ريس :smil13:
متقلقش
و طبعا فى حزبنا البنت زى الولد طبعا
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

كدة تبقى بنت الحزب حقيقى
نيفين ثروت
مش تقلدى حزب السلطة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود ​:yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> نيفين ثروت
> 
> عجبتنى حدوتة القطة نو نو
> وكنتى ماشية حلو اية اللى خلاكى عملتى زى توأمك
> ...


 

يا زعيمنا احنا منقدرش نغلس عليك انت الزعيم وليك مكانتك 
الغلاسه دي بره بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكمان احنا صاحين قوي ومتخافش علينا
وكمان حاجه بسيطه طبعا مستعده انفذ وانا واثقه انه هيقدر لانه بيحب
اومال خاطبني وهاتجوزني ليه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

*كلامك جميلة ميرسى ليك وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> يا زعيمنا احنا منقدرش نغلس عليك انت الزعيم وليك مكانتك
> الغلاسه دي بره بس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وكمان احنا صاحين قوي ومتخافش علينا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو عشان خطبك وحا يتجوزك يبقى حا يقدر
ولا حتى انتى حا تقدرى تنفذى نص التعليمات 
ابقى قابلينى فى المشمش
نيفين رمزى
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر
وكل سنة وانت طيب
مودتى​


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

وديى نلاقيها فين 
اكيد فى الاحلام 
نايس توبيك وليم ​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

لذيذ وخفيف
ان عشت فى الاحلام ستجدها فى الاحلام
وان عشت فى الواقع ستجدها فى الواقع
وعندما تكون رجلا فحتما هى ستكون انثى
وشكرا على مرورك النايس توبيك
مودتى​


----------

